# new to bmw



## boostaddict21 (Jul 16, 2012)

so Ill be picking up a 87 325e pretty soon. I was just wondering if iit is a good engine to throw a turbo on. I believe the engine in it is the 2.7l inline 6


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

boostaddict21 said:


> so Ill be picking up a 87 325e pretty soon. I was just wondering if iit is a good engine to throw a turbo on. I believe the engine in it is the 2.7l inline 6


Not from what I've heaed. Did someone suggest this?


----------



## boostaddict21 (Jul 16, 2012)

no, Ive just realized that ive been searching for the wrong engine. I was looking at the 2.5l m20 not the 2.7 m20. I found the most people use the head off the 325i and put on the block of the 325e.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

boostaddict21 said:


> no, Ive just realized that ive been searching for the wrong engine. I was looking at the 2.5l m20 not the 2.7 m20. I found the most people use the head off the 325i and put on the block of the 325e.


I stand by my original response.


----------



## damalex (Sep 12, 2009)

You can do the head swap to a 325i (885) head but you will need wiring harness an ecu intake manifold an what not its easier to use a 325i then a 325e cause you will have everything already an youll only need just the bottom end out of a 325e but you can turbo a 325i as it is but you will only run low boost 8psi is what i think is safe the 2.7 head swap motor can take up to 15psi of boost cause the compression is lower you can look on e30tech.com for more info alot of them over there are running m20 boosted

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------

